# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Πτερορροία. Τι να ταίζω;

## Giorgos_finch

Καλησπέρα! Το γκούλντιαν μου αυτόν τον καιρό αρχίζει και χαλάει το πτέρωμά του. Έχω καταλήξει  ότι αυτό γίνεται λόγο πτερορροίας. Τι παραπάνω τροφές πρέπει να του δίνω αυτην την περίοδο και αν γίνεται να μου αναλύσει κάποιος ποια λαχανικά είναι τα καλύτερα.

----------

